# Maltese



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear friend 

My young blue Maltese pigeons 
hope you like it 

Regards


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

*long legs*

how many pigeons have really long legs and can you post pic's


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Black Maltese*



Dunn said:


> how many pigeons have really long legs and can you post pic's


Maltese is not a regular pigeon breed in Egypt
this bird was imported from Kuwait


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

it looks like a Ostrich lol


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice looking birds, especially the black. Where did the breed originate? On Malta?


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

wow, i never seen these kind of pigeons!! how awesome


----------



## MALTESE PIGEONS (May 2, 2021)

egpigeon said:


> Dear friend
> 
> My young blue Maltese pigeons
> hope you like it
> ...


DO YOU HAVE ANY MALTESE AVAILBLE


----------

